# Question about Cultured stone around windows/doors



## SidingWindows (Mar 14, 2010)

Keep in mind, I am NOT skilled in masonry whatsoever, I'm a salesman that has recently started his own remodeling company.

I have a customer that we're doing siding for and she really wants cultured stone put up on the front of her home. My siding sub says he's done it many times before but I really like to know as much as possible myself about it before I sell it to this lady.

Anyways, I've been looking at the installation instructions from owens corning, and they say to to use Type N mortar but the supply center told me to buy Type S. I haven't asked my sub yet what he uses, but I'd like to find out the difference myself first. I'm assuming that Type N is correct since it's coming from the manufacturers instructions?

Also, on cultured stone jobs I've sold in the past I haven't really liked the way it looks around windows (with aluminum wrapping). The customers loved it but I'm thinking that there's a more natural way to butt the stone against the openings rather than wrapped brickmould. Any suggestions?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

First of all I'd say use a mason, not a sider for doing the project.

Second, when I put cultured stone up to a window I leave about 3/8" for a joint all the way around and mud it. Or you can guy tight to the window with the stone and caulk the joint.

Third, theres lot of different mixes designs to use for fake stone.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/articles/mortar-what-type-need.aspx


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

the difference in type n and type s mortar is 5 letters.:whistling
i use type n in my stone work,and always have.
also like six says,best to leave a joint around the window and grout it.
oh and one more thing.
HIRE A MASON.you will get a professional job,and wont have to be wondering about the difference in type n and s mortar or what to do around a window.
i used to sell stone to a siding company out of wichita a few years ago.seems like for a 6 months,everytime they would have stone picked up it was some new siding guy they hired.and he was laying the stone also.well one day the company owner asked me about laying a job for them.i tell him sure.he tells me everything will be on the job i need except stone,which i will bring.i get there everything is ready.im looking for cement,and his sider points to a few bags of quikcrete."that what i use when i lay it"he tells me.long story short.i call the owner and tell him i want sand and cement and not that crap.he tells me get what i need and bill him for it.i get the job done,go collect,and worked for him installing his stone for 2 years.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

recess the windows in 8 or 10 '' and use the culture stone corners...oh wait...that won't work:whistling


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

((Goes to Bid a SIDING job...)):jester:


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

we dont do too much mason or cultured stone work. i live in the chicago area and is quoting about 3500 per sq. for material/labor/oandp. too high?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

contractorjay said:


> we dont do too much mason or cultured stone work. i live in the chicago area and is quoting about 3500 per sq. for material/labor/oandp. too high?


Nope. $3500 per sq sounds good to me. 

I think we should all start doing siding too. Maybe do some roofing as well. I may even start bidding framing, who knows?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> Nope. $3500 per sq sounds good to me.
> 
> I think we should all start doing siding too. Maybe do some roofing as well. I may even start bidding framing, who knows?


I once had a stoned roofer and his roofs looked stoned too. 

I've always wanted a stone roof, but not a stoned roof.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

contractorjay said:


> we dont do too much mason or cultured stone work. i live in the chicago area and is quoting about 3500 per sq. for material/labor/oandp. too high?


35.00 a sq ft material and labor................i live in the wrong part of the world.
current job im doing is running 8.00 a sq ft material and labor.
3.00 stone
3.00 labor
2.00 sand/cement/lath and nails.
i did save some money of metal lath.local lumber yard wanted 13.00 a sheet.drove to wichita and got it for 4.50.:thumbup:


----------



## Moneypit (Dec 1, 2009)

stacker said:


> 35.00 a sq ft material and labor................i live in the wrong part of the world.
> current job im doing is running 8.00 a sq ft material and labor.
> 3.00 stone
> 3.00 labor
> ...


Wow, $8/sq ft is crazy. Where is your profit? The $3/sq ft labor?
So you would have to complete 100 sq ft per day from start to finish by yourself just to make $300? Thats rough.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Moneypit said:


> Wow, $8/sq ft is crazy. Where is your profit? The $3/sq ft labor?
> So you would have to complete 100 sq ft per day from start to finish by yourself just to make $300? Thats rough.


 
Why do you think he has to do his masonry work in the buff? 

Stacker does 100 sq ft before morning break, He is the King of cultured stone. :notworthy


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

stacker said:


> 35.00 a sq ft material and labor................i live in the wrong part of the world.
> current job im doing is running 8.00 a sq ft material and labor.
> 3.00 stone
> 3.00 labor
> ...


Something aint quite stackin here stacker, are you making your own stone?:shifty:

According to my calculations though.
If I could get 3500 sq on my next 2 jobs totaling 6500 sq. ft., I'd go ahead and get my taxes ready for the end of the year and rent a condo in the keys through april 15 2011.:w00t:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

yikes Stacker that is scary. I cant even get materials here for under $5 a sq ft.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i dont make my own stone anymore.i sold my molds to my bro in law about 10 years ago.his normal price is 3.50 a sq ft.
when i sold out to him,it was costing me about .90(90 cents) a sq ft to make stone.that was using haydite,portland and coloring.he is using maximiser cement now with the rock already in it.

right now on the job i am on.stone is costing me 3.00 a foot.sand is 26.00 a ton,mason cement is 8.08 a bag.lath is 4.50 a sheet.
i pay my laborer 10 bucks an hour.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm...

This is interesting, are your materials delivered at this price? Or, Do you drive a Hybrid?

I would starve to death at $8. My materials cost $6.25. with that said, I feel my labor should at least as much as material per square foot.


----------

